# Living/working in other states on a subclass 190 visa.



## danferns

Hi Mark,

Happy to inform you the I have been granted a WA-state sponsored Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa, but now I plan to settle/look for opportunities in Sydney/Brisbane or Adeliade. Kindly advise the following:
1. Can I land in any other state other than the sponsoring state (Western Australia)
2. Legally can I apply for job in any other state other than WA.
3. What if I land in WA and then plan to move out to any other state for job without completing the 2 year term.
4. When applying for citizenship in the future, will there be any problems if you havent completed the stipulated 2 year term in WA.

Thank you, Daniel.


----------



## Jamshi

Anyone please answer these qustion and also can secondery applicant can enter first?


----------



## naveenshakil

Hi Its great you got your 190. How long did the process take?
What is the SOL that you applied under and how much did you score on the points test? 
Im sorry I cant be of much help to you regarding your matter as I'm not familiar with Skilled migration at all!


----------



## damirsaranovic

From SkillSelect website for 190 visa:

"Fulfil employment obligations

There are some obligations that states or territories will require you to meet. These include that you:

stay in that state or territory that nominated you for at least two years
keep the state or territory informed of any changes to your address
complete surveys and provide information when asked.'

and 

"Comply with visa conditions and Australian laws

You and your family must comply with all visa conditions and Australian laws."

I presume this means if you settle in other state/territory it can mean breach of visa conditions.

Ask your CO.


----------



## Jyothi Mosa

danferns said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Happy to inform you the I have been granted a WA-state sponsored Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa, but now I plan to settle/look for opportunities in Sydney/Brisbane or Adeliade. Kindly advise the following:
> 1. Can I land in any other state other than the sponsoring state (Western Australia)
> 2. Legally can I apply for job in any other state other than WA.
> 3. What if I land in WA and then plan to move out to any other state for job without completing the 2 year term.
> 4. When applying for citizenship in the future, will there be any problems if you havent completed the stipulated 2 year term in WA.
> 
> Thank you, Daniel.


Dear Daniel.........Its a moral obligation.....that you need to stay 2 years in the state which sponsored you..............no restriction even iF you want to move out and work other than the state which sponsored you...........but am sure that will affect your citizenship app.........which was faced by one of my friends....when he requested the state which sponsored him to release him from this condition as he was unable to find suitable jobs in there....they released him.....later....he is a still lone sufferer my friend.....I suggest not to do that...

hope this helps.


----------



## ashleigh

Hi Daniel,

Have you got the visa grant or just the state nomination? I suggest you don't move out of the state, as there may be some legal problems if you do.. You did agree to the conditions of staying for 2 years in the state after all when you lodged the EOI, so I'm sure they could use that against you if you moved away.. And danferns, appreciate the state which gave you the opportunity to enter Australia and try to work there and bring advantages to it  And also, if you want to ask the CO about it, maybe ask "what if I have difficulties finding work in the state, can I move?" instead of just asking "do I have to stay in the nominated state" - the CO may see that as a sign that you're not willing to comply with their rules, and thus not going to benefit the state much (which is the reason you're getting the sponsorship at all).


----------



## meg17

hi , My name is megha , i have my PR on 190 visa type for australia, i need to confirm if there are any conditions to stay in the state i have nomination from, as visa conditions are nil as per my grant .


----------



## ashleigh

meg17 said:


> hi , My name is megha , i have my PR on 190 visa type for australia, i need to confirm if there are any conditions to stay in the state i have nomination from, as visa conditions are nil as per my grant .


what do you mean visa conditions are nil? You mean your visa label doesn't say anything? Technically, you are only allowed to stay in the state which nominated you for the first two years. Maybe even though there is nothing legally binding you (like a contract or a sign on the visa label), the state could still find out that you have moved out, because you always have to keep them informed of your address, and also any changes of address. You could make up an address in the state, but they'll find out when they send surveys and stuff to that address and receive no reply.

What state did you get yours from btw? How long did it take for the grant after lodging?


----------



## ashleigh

Jyothi Mosa said:


> Dear Daniel.........Its a moral obligation.....that you need to stay 2 years in the state which sponsored you..............no restriction even iF you want to move out and work other than the state which sponsored you...........but am sure that will affect your citizenship app.........which was faced by one of my friends....when he requested the state which sponsored him to release him from this condition as he was unable to find suitable jobs in there....they released him.....later....he is a still lone sufferer my friend.....I suggest not to do that...
> 
> hope this helps.


So your friend moved out of the state and got found out? How exactly did they know about it?


----------



## meg17

Hii ash...if I go thru the forum. .I believe there r nooo restrictions to stay in perth. .I mean d state I hv been sponsored from..but wherein im not getting any positive reply frm my field or ny other to cater my expenses..I believe I shd move..ys d grant letter says visa conditions nil


----------



## ashleigh

meg17 said:


> Hii ash...if I go thru the forum. .I believe there r nooo restrictions to stay in perth. .I mean d state I hv been sponsored from..but wherein im not getting any positive reply frm my field or ny other to cater my expenses..I believe I shd move..ys d grant letter says visa conditions nil


Yes.. I've also read that the visa label also doesn't state any visa conditions either, but this page from DIAC Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa (if you look under the 'visa holders' tab), it says 'stay in that state or territory that nominated you for at least two years'. If you really do need to move, I believe you need to tell the state.


----------



## meg17

jst read the page , true it says stay in state for 2 years however where is it mentioned in the visa, indeed who told us before we moved to state , ok another thing , probably we are educated enough and are aware about forums and online services , we hold a visa from Australia , i take your point that its a moral obligation from us to inform them czz its the state who has given us the opportunity to move to Oz..adding to the same , it differs from state to state.. in regard to canberra , sydney or melbourne , they have sent mailers and orientation to new migrants , but if i talk about western australia , there are no jobs , if they are they require refer , may it be a retail job ..


----------



## ashleigh

meg17 said:


> jst read the page , true it says stay in state for 2 years however where is it mentioned in the visa, indeed who told us before we moved to state , ok another thing , probably we are educated enough and are aware about forums and online services , we hold a visa from Australia , i take your point that its a moral obligation from us to inform them czz its the state who has given us the opportunity to move to Oz..adding to the same , it differs from state to state.. in regard to canberra , sydney or melbourne , they have sent mailers and orientation to new migrants , but if i talk about western australia , there are no jobs , if they are they require refer , may it be a retail job ..


But do you think it's safe? What if they cancel your visa? Check this thread: 190 Visa Conditions and read the post by 'Diane'.. Apparently some people were deported because of it.. It's actually real, and they were deported because they moved 2 miles away from their designated suburb (but still in the same state): British couple to be deported from Australia after five years ¿ because they were living in the wrong suburb | Mail Online and British couple to be deported from Australia for living in wrong suburb - Telegraph. It's really not worth the risk, considering the fact that it's far from easy to get a visa. From what I've read, states are usually very generous in letting you go if you tell them you can't find work


----------



## meg17

Welll they had condition to stay in regional area. ..I have nooo conditions. .nywz I will still consult a lawyer fr further details


----------



## gurpreet0172

*190 pr*

hi megha .

I too have pr 190 for WA . and planning to move in december .

Thing is visa conditions are nil . and we need not have a visa label as well . and we there will be any lable it wont mention any state .

I want to land sydney first where my brother lives and no one is able to answer our questions with factual surety . I too need to know if we find a better or suitable job somewhere other than designated location could we move or not before fulfilling 2 years obligation .

Please update if u found answers .

Gurpreet


----------



## yagarwal83

meg17 said:


> Hii ash...if I go thru the forum. .I believe there r nooo restrictions to stay in perth. .I mean d state I hv been sponsored from..but wherein im not getting any positive reply frm my field or ny other to cater my expenses..I believe I shd move..ys d grant letter says visa conditions nil


Hi Meg17 / ash and others,

I have a similar case. I got vic state sponsorship but have a great opportunity in Sydney which I do not want to miss.

Can I say the CO / VIC Government that I definitely intend to stay in VIC for 2 years but may not be immediate?

Or should I give victoria address (I have a very close friend in victoria) and let all communications happen via that address? I can respond to any surveys they send. I am it IT and hence have a travelling job.

PS: Currently I am in Melbourne for past 2 yrs on 457 visa.

Any help/ advice will be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Yash


----------



## vindy

Hi Everyone,

finding jobs in SA that too in Information Technology is very hard - as per statistics, over the university job portal ; found that for a 1 single job there are 350 applications and the processing time is 3-4 weeks

Update your resume to suit the job description so, for every job advertisement you need to tailor down resume to fit the job requirements.

anyway I found a link which states the 190 conditions and tells state has no intervention in regards to citizenship

if not you have committed crime.

for citizenship only three categories required - plz check immi.gov site for further information.

if you not met 190 visa obligation - some forum members said that resident return will have an issue... but instead of waiting to get expiried with your PR validity just apply citizenship once you reach eligibility and its all done....! anyway the whole information is from websites - nothing is from immigration department.

I rang immigration department - regarding my situation (no job for last 6months) they said if you find a job in any other state go get some experience and comeback to the nominated state. - its all over the phone nothing was in black n white
and moreover when I reached the city Adelaide - visited immigration department to update my arrival - they are least bothered about it - pointed to me to update the email survey thats it.

please update if anyone has moved to different states... and found opertunities and how employers will check visa status etc since the VEVo does not say which state nominated and work restrictions only to particular region like in 487 i guess.

Thanks 
Vindy


----------



## jolin_31

Jyothi Mosa said:


> Dear Daniel.........Its a moral obligation.....that you need to stay 2 years in the state which sponsored you..............no restriction even iF you want to move out and work other than the state which sponsored you...........but am sure that will affect your citizenship app.........which was faced by one of my friends....when he requested the state which sponsored him to release him from this condition as he was unable to find suitable jobs in there....they released him.....later....he is a still lone sufferer my friend.....I suggest not to do that...
> 
> hope this helps.


also check 190 application form, it is never said you must stay in NSW, it only says you will keep state informed about your condition changes to state for 2 years.

so you never committed to stay in sponsored state for 2 years.

Hope this helps too.


----------



## eddieb7

jolin_31 said:


> also check 190 application form, it is never said you must stay in NSW, it only says you will keep state informed about your condition changes to state for 2 years.


The Immi Website states that you may be required to spend a minimum specified time in the state. Extract from website below:-

"In your expression of interest, you can indicate your interest in just one state or territory, or you can choose to be available to all of them. If you accept a nomination, the states and territories may require you to:


live in the nominating state or territory for a specified minimum time
tell the state or territory your address, both before and after you arrive in Australia
be prepared to complete surveys and providing other post-arrival information they ask for
meet any of their other requirements.

When you receive your email granting State Sponsorship it should list your conditions.


----------



## Shadyjawad

Hi guys, we are in 2015 already so your questions and doubts should be answered. May you please inform us if moving to another state worked out or not?


----------



## Maggie-May24

The 190 visa doesn't contain any condition that legally requires you to live in a particular state. There's a moral obligation since you make a commitment when you apply for state sponsorship, but there's no legal requirement.


----------



## Shadyjawad

Thanks Maggie.


----------



## James_Newton

Hi Maggie,

Should I get official confirmation from Authorities (i.e., change from sub class 190 to 189)? If yes, please guide me in securing the same.

Also, does having PR with sub class 190 allows one to work and live in NZ?

Regards,
James



Maggie-May24 said:


> The 190 visa doesn't contain any condition that legally requires you to live in a particular state. There's a moral obligation since you make a commitment when you apply for state sponsorship, but there's no legal requirement.


----------



## Maggie-May24

James, you don't need any confirmation from the government to move out of the state. Some people do put in a request to be "released" from their obligation but it's not necessary.

NZ allows Australian PR holders to live and work there as long as the PR visa is valid. Once the 5-year travel rights on your PR visa expire, it's possible you'd no longer be able to live/work in NZ, but you'd need to check with NZ immigration regarding this.


----------



## James_Newton

Thanks Maggie.



Maggie-May24 said:


> James, you don't need any confirmation from the government to move out of the state. Some people do put in a request to be "released" from their obligation but it's not necessary.
> 
> NZ allows Australian PR holders to live and work there as long as the PR visa is valid. Once the 5-year travel rights on your PR visa expire, it's possible you'd no longer be able to live/work in NZ, but you'd need to check with NZ immigration regarding this.


----------



## MartinB

I'd like just to add up what my immigration lawyer said:
The federal law (that says that visa 190 hasn't any restriction) is OVER the state law which has nominated you (that says 2 years of obligation to live there).


----------



## mcflyindbay

Maggie-May24 said:


> James, you don't need any confirmation from the government to move out of the state. Some people do put in a request to be "released" from their obligation but it's not necessary.


Maggie,
You look to be a long time member and active hence my question regarding this.
I have arrived in Melbourne on a State Sponsored 190 Visa, you comments have put me at ease a little so thanks.
I have the opportunity to move to a major infrastructure project out of Victoria and would dearly love to accept (A rare opportunity), I have not served anywhere near my two years.
I have received the surveys to complete and filled the initial one out as requested. 
Can Victoria make my life difficult if I don't respond to any further surveys ? , Should I write to the federal side and make my case ? just nervous that in 3 years, someone knocks on my door . . . 
Any comments would be appreciated

Regards


----------



## James_Newton

Fantastic Martin! Really, much relieved message.

Thanks



MartinB said:


> I'd like just to add up what my immigration lawyer said:
> The federal law (that says that visa 190 hasn't any restriction) is OVER the state law which has nominated you (that says 2 years of obligation to live there).


----------



## Maggie-May24

mcflyindbay said:


> Maggie,
> You look to be a long time member and active hence my question regarding this.
> I have arrived in Melbourne on a State Sponsored 190 Visa, you comments have put me at ease a little so thanks.
> I have the opportunity to move to a major infrastructure project out of Victoria and would dearly love to accept (A rare opportunity), I have not served anywhere near my two years.
> I have received the surveys to complete and filled the initial one out as requested.
> Can Victoria make my life difficult if I don't respond to any further surveys ? , Should I write to the federal side and make my case ? just nervous that in 3 years, someone knocks on my door . . .
> Any comments would be appreciated
> 
> Regards


I have no experience with 190 visas, but have read dozens and dozens of posts on more than one forum that there is NO impact on your visa if you don't live in the state that sponsored you.


----------



## mcflyindbay

Maggie-May24 said:


> I have no experience with 190 visas, but have read dozens and dozens of posts on more than one forum that there is NO impact on your visa if you don't live in the state that sponsored you.


Thanks Maggie


----------



## MartinB

In my opinion a good way to act would be to assigned a reliable immi lawyer to write a letter to the state that nominated you explained the reason that force you to move elsewhere


----------



## newbird

I arrived into Australia about 2 months ago under visa 190.

Although there are no conditions attached to my visa, while applying for state sponsor i did declare ONLINE that I would stay in the state for 2 years.

I have made a genuine attempt to secure work here but there is not much work in my line of profession even though the state had it in the skill shortage list.

There is only about 2 or 3 per month while in other states there is around 5 per week.

Now I would like to know

1. if i moves states before 2 years will it affect my citizenship grant in 5 years time.

2. Will i still be able to sponsor my family to move to Australia permanently if i move states.

We did go to the immigration australia. .....they said we can move but nothing in writtwn was given but the session with state migration said that we declared so we have to stay.

Is it a LEGAL OBLIGATION and would there be any consequences if i move to a different state.


----------



## MartinB

According to what many forum-mates said there are no consequences if a visa 190 holder move elsewhere, in a short time speaking...
Moreover somebody found a link which states that state has no intervention in regards to citizenship if not you have committed crime.

have a look on the preious page


----------



## aida-may

Dear All, 
I have a question please about the 190 visa, what happens when you receive the nomination? I mean what happens in the EOI? what exactly do you receive in your account? and does your EOI stop automatically? I mean what if you receive a nomination and then your age score drops the next day? does this happen or will your EOI STOP once you receive an invitation, if so what is the next step? 
I am still puzzled a bit about how the procedure goes, suppose I submit a state sponsorship application and they are now assessing my application, how does their outcome happen, I mean in what form, do they contact skillselect? and then skillselect issues an inviation on my EOI, therefore it would stop calculating so that I wont loose points the next day? I appreciate it if anybody can explain the procedure to me!

thanks 

Aida


----------



## suarezm

Maggie-May24 said:


> The 190 visa doesn't contain any condition that legally requires you to live in a particular state. There's a moral obligation since you make a commitment when you apply for state sponsorship, but there's no legal requirement.


Does the 489 SponsorState visa contain?


----------



## suarezm

Maggie-May24 said:


> I have no experience with 190 visas, but have read dozens and dozens of posts on more than one forum that there is NO impact on your visa if you don't live in the state that sponsored you.


Dear Maggie what about 489 visa Regional SponsorState. If I move to another regional area in other state.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Your 489 visa conditions require you to live, work and study only in a 'specified regional area' but it can be in any state. So you can move states, as long as you move to a 'specified regional area'


----------



## aida-may

Hi everyone, I have a query if anyobody knows, I have been contacted by my visa officer, requesting additional documents, they asked for original employment references under the checlist item, now I already have these uploaded as scanned copies, so do you think I should send the originals of these same documents by courier or should I add to them? I would prefer to send the originals of the same uploaded docs, its much easier but woùld this be ok? Or insufficient?

they also asked for police certificates for my spouse, they didnt ask for original copies under the check list item, but they did that in the request detail, that we should provide original police certificate, what confuses me here is that we already uploaded these so why would they ask for them again, so should i send them these in form of original documents? As hard copies? It is mentioned that we should not send original docs unless we were asked to do that, and I am not sure what they want, Can anybody recommend anything, I am slightly puzzled now because I have to use courier instead of email or upload online, is this normal ? Please advise 

thanks


----------



## aida-may

Sorry was about to post twice by mistake


----------



## abdul qayyum

*NSW invitation till June, 2015*

Hi friends,

I have submitted EOI for NSW having 55+5 points. My EA ANZCO is 233914 (Engineering Technologist) and IELTS (6.5, 7, 7.5, 7.5).

As per detail on NSW website, they will keep inviting potential candidates based on merit till June,2015.

So far i din't get invitation, if my application didn't succeed, what would be next step? whether my EOI will be discarded? or i should withdraw it and apply for some other state? or i better to to keep in intact and stay in queue.

Looking fwd your suggestions.

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## aida-may

Keep your EOI,, and wait, if you want to apply to other states make new EOIs


----------



## fares

aida-may said:


> Hi everyone, I have a query if anyobody knows, I have been contacted by my visa officer, requesting additional documents, they asked for original employment references under the checlist item, now I already have these uploaded as scanned copies, so do you think I should send the originals of these same documents by courier or should I add to them? I would prefer to send the originals of the same uploaded docs, its much easier but woùld this be ok? Or insufficient?
> 
> they also asked for police certificates for my spouse, they didnt ask for original copies under the check list item, but they did that in the request detail, that we should provide original police certificate, what confuses me here is that we already uploaded these so why would they ask for them again, so should i send them these in form of original documents? As hard copies? It is mentioned that we should not send original docs unless we were asked to do that, and I am not sure what they want, Can anybody recommend anything, I am slightly puzzled now because I have to use courier instead of email or upload online, is this normal ? Please advise
> 
> thanks


Hi aida so what did you end up doing? i just dont think that they would require the actual hard copies. 
Did you go through an agent or are you doing this on your own?
Please share your timeline with us! heres mine

TRA applied 21-dec-2014, positive outcome 13-apr-2015, IELTS 13-jun-2015 (L,R,W,S - 8, 7, 7, 7.5), EOI visa 190 14-jun-2015, NSW invitation 18-jun-2015, NSW sponsorship 25-jun-2015, visa lodged 30-Jun-2015, All docs including PCC attached, medical finalized 6-july-2015 Now waiting...


----------



## aida-may

fares said:


> Hi aida so what did you end up doing? i just dont think that they would require the actual hard copies.
> Did you go through an agent or are you doing this on your own?
> Please share your timeline with us! heres mine
> 
> TRA applied 21-dec-2014, positive outcome 13-apr-2015, IELTS 13-jun-2015 (L,R,W,S - 8, 7, 7, 7.5), EOI visa 190 14-jun-2015, NSW invitation 18-jun-2015, NSW sponsorship 25-jun-2015, visa lodged 30-Jun-2015, All docs including PCC attached, medical finalized 6-july-2015 Now waiting...


Everything was fine thank God, all the documents reached
and we received the grant a few days ago the process since the lodge took 2.5 month

They are very prompt, organized and professional, and also you dont need an agent if your process is straightforward


----------



## fares

aida-may said:


> Everything was fine thank God, all the documents reached
> and we received the grant a few days ago the process since the lodge took 2.5 month
> 
> They are very prompt, organized and professional, and also you dont need an agent if your process is straightforward


well congrats on your grant i just cant wait to get mine, i asked about using an agent as its very uncommon here for people to apply on their own, i as well found it to be straightforward! cheers.


----------



## aida-may

Thanks! Good luck to you. The process is straightforward if you have no complications, I mean you would need an agent better yet a lawyer if you have any special circumstances like a medical condition for instance, , , . A dependent relative, if you're not sure what type of visa, things like that.


----------



## Starmoon

meg17 said:


> hi , My name is megha , i have my PR on 190 visa type for australia, i need to confirm if there are any conditions to stay in the state i have nomination from, as visa conditions are nil as per my grant .


hey megha 
there are not any conditions other than you have to stay atleast 2 years in that particular state, you have to work over there and you have to show proof that you are staying in that state only.


----------



## sreesam

Hello all,

I read through the complete thread which says that state sponsorship is a moral Obligation and not a legal one.

I have got my 190 grant recently with NSW ss.

My doubt and clarification needed from senior members -

If I make a validation trip and come back to India, will the clock be running from the time entered to count for the NSW ss 2 years or will it stop and again start when I re-enter?


----------



## CCMS

The idea is to actually reside and work in the sponsoring state for 2 years, but I don't believe it is being monitored in any way. 

Because so many people have no intention at all to honour this (moral) obligation I won't be surprised if the states will make it increasingly hard to get sponsorship in the first place.


----------



## hlagvankar

Hi All,

I'm planning to move to Australia (Melbourne) in Feb 2016. Can anyone suggest how can I arrange accommodation nearby Indian community or where can I find cheapest accommodation? 

I have another question, my friend has 190 visa NSW state (I also have 190 visa Victoria state), can he stay with me in Vic state without landing in Sydney or vice versa? I saw in couple of forums that it is moral obligation to stay in a State which nominated you?

Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## hlagvankar

*190 Visa conditions Nil*

Hi,

I first contacted Vic govt regarding my query whether I can stay and work in NSW as my visa is 190 Vic govt sponsored and they told me to contact DIBP. when I replied Vic govt what DIBP has to say (they told me i can live and work anywhere as long as there are no conditions on my visa which are Nil), today Vic govt dropped me mail

Dear Harshal Rajendra LAGVANKAR,

As you will remember part of your migration application required you to commit to living in Victoria for two years. Your agreement to this commitment was a primary reason why you were granted a visa to Australia and you signed a declaration in this regard.

We expect all applicants to honour this commitment.

As per Declaration document
If the application is successful, my dependents and I intend to live in Victoria for at least two years. I understand that this two year commitment commences from the time that my sponsored visa is granted if I am already living in Victoria; or upon my arrival in Australia if I am currently living overseas

Now, I'm confused what to do.

Can I make entry to Australia via Sydney? 
If I stay in Sydney will Vic govt come to know?
Do I need to frequently tell Vic govt about my whereabouts?
Do I need to stay in Victoria for first 2 years or any consecutive 2 years as Visa is valid for 5 years?
Did anyone really tried to stay in other state than nominated ones?


----------



## Mish

The states have never done much to make sure people honor the sponsorship (it is a moral one) but I have heard rumours that the states may start cracking down on it.

It is easier enough for them to find where you living considering they are a government organisation.


----------



## hlagvankar

Mish said:


> The states have never done much to make sure people honor the sponsorship (it is a moral one) but I have heard rumours that the states may start cracking down on it.
> 
> It is easier enough for them to find where you living considering they are a government organisation.


Hi,

Any idea whether I can make entry through Sydney and then move to Melbourne or do I need to make entry through Melbourne only?

There are no visa conditions on my grant letter. And if I make entry through Sydney am I oblige to tell Victoria govt about my whereabouts?


----------



## Mish

hlagvankar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea whether I can make entry through Sydney and then move to Melbourne or do I need to make entry through Melbourne only?
> 
> There are no visa conditions on my grant letter. And if I make entry through Sydney am I oblige to tell Victoria govt about my whereabouts?


You can make entry via Sydney.

You are not oblidged to tell Victoria but they can easily find out that you are in Sydney.

You really should not have applied for state sponsorship if you had no intensions of honoring it.


----------



## hlagvankar

Mish said:


> You can make entry via Sydney.
> 
> You are not oblidged to tell Victoria but they can easily find out that you are in Sydney.
> 
> You really should not have applied for state sponsorship if you had no intensions of honoring it.


Thanks for your reply. Actually i was short of 5 points and applied for Vic nomination otherwise I would have gone for 189 subclass. Also NSW has good opportunities and I'm still not able to find any accommodation in Melbourne plus many of my friends are in Sydney. That's why I was thinking to move there.

Would they deport in case they find out? what if I moved to Melbourne after say 1 year from NSW and stayed there for 2 years? would it be fine for them? will there be any problem while applying for citizenship?

Sorry for asking to many questions.


----------



## Mish

It is up to the state of Victoria what they do. I would assume you are on their watch now.

I would also assume that if they decide to do anything about it then it would be grounds for cancelled of your visa as you have obtained it fraudulently.

These are big IF's. I haven't seen states do anything yet but I have heard rumours that they will.

IMO states have every right to ensure that applicants remain in their state for the 2 years.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Although you made a commitment to the state of Victoria as part of your sponsorship application, it is not a legal condition on your visa that you live or work there. So it's a moral obligation, not a legal requirement.

I've never heard of DIBP cancelling anyone's visa because they didn't live/work in the sponsoring state, and I've heard of many people who have successfully gotten their Australian citizenship despite never living or working in the sponsoring state.


----------



## Nehamehra84

Hi everyone. I have been granted visa 190 with state sponsorship from NSW. However, I am pregnant and by the time I reach there, I will be 31 weeks pregnant. Since, I don't have any support system in NSW ,it will be very difficult for me to stay there during pre and post delivery. I have my friends in Melbourne who can support me at that time. So I plan to go directly to Melbourne and after delivery, would like to move to NSW. For this. I even wrote mail to NSW migration. Their email was not very clear. However, they did mention that I may move when it is practical to move to NSW. I want to know will I be given medicare benefits in another state for covering my delivery expenses. Also, if my husband can work in that state for a short period of our stay over there.


----------



## aasanghavi

*needed assistance*

I know this topic has been going on since years.

I am in the same soup. I have VIC state sponsored subclass 190 and presently in Sydney NSW and not served the 2 years commitment.

Could you please let me know if thats fine or I need to stop working in NSW and move immediately to VIC

I just noticed that on the vic government has placed this condition on their website

"Conditions
Visa holders must live in their nominated state or territory for at least two years."

Please advise guys.


----------



## aasanghavi

Nehamehra84 said:


> Hi everyone. I have been granted visa 190 with state sponsorship from NSW. However, I am pregnant and by the time I reach there, I will be 31 weeks pregnant. Since, I don't have any support system in NSW ,it will be very difficult for me to stay there during pre and post delivery. I have my friends in Melbourne who can support me at that time. So I plan to go directly to Melbourne and after delivery, would like to move to NSW. For this. I even wrote mail to NSW migration. Their email was not very clear. However, they did mention that I may move when it is practical to move to NSW. I want to know will I be given medicare benefits in another state for covering my delivery expenses. Also, if my husband can work in that state for a short period of our stay over there.


Hi Neha,

what did the state tell when you wanted to move out....I have vic state sponsorship but willing to move to nsw


----------



## CCMS

In my view you made a considered choice when you applied for the state nomination and unless there are very compelling circumstances you should honour your commitment. If too many people fail to do this, it will undermine the whole system, which will lead to tougher rules and other changes which will make life harder for those who come after you.


----------



## Maggie-May24

CCMS said:


> In my view you made a considered choice when you applied for the state nomination and unless there are very compelling circumstances you should honour your commitment. If too many people fail to do this, it will undermine the whole system, which will lead to tougher rules and other changes which will make life harder for those who come after you.


I've seen posts elsewhere from migration agents who think it's only a matter of time before DIBP tightens up on this issue, either cancelling visas or refusing citizenship for applicants who fail the character requirements for not meeting their state sponsorship obligation.


----------



## jashua

Hi, I would like to check if the 2 year live and work obligation is consider countdown when I enter in Sydney or when I file in record to the office my Sydney address?


----------



## rmohan80

HI,

I have 190 visa sponsored by VIC. I fully intend to settle and live in VIC, but for initial few weeks/months, I would be staying with my sister-in-law's family in SA. My wife and kid and myself will be more comfortable from a logistics perspective in terms of the move if we land in SA.

Will this be an issue as the 190 conditions are to live in VIC right from the day you move to Australia? 

What should I tell VIC state when I land in Australia? Can I just tell them the facts that my landing in SA is just a temporary measure and I'm starting my job hunt in VIC?

Please help and guide me!


----------



## iZombie

vindy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> finding jobs in SA that too in Information Technology is very hard - as per statistics, over the university job portal ; found that for a 1 single job there are 350 applications and the processing time is 3-4 weeks
> 
> Update your resume to suit the job description so, for every job advertisement you need to tailor down resume to fit the job requirements.
> 
> anyway I found a link which states the 190 conditions and tells state has no intervention in regards to citizenship
> 
> if not you have committed crime.
> 
> for citizenship only three categories required - plz check immi.gov site for further information.
> 
> if you not met 190 visa obligation - some forum members said that resident return will have an issue... but instead of waiting to get expiried with your PR validity just apply citizenship once you reach eligibility and its all done....! anyway the whole information is from websites - nothing is from immigration department.
> 
> I rang immigration department - regarding my situation (no job for last 6months) they said if you find a job in any other state go get some experience and comeback to the nominated state. - its all over the phone nothing was in black n white
> and moreover when I reached the city Adelaide - visited immigration department to update my arrival - they are least bothered about it - pointed to me to update the email survey thats it.
> 
> please update if anyone has moved to different states... and found opertunities and how employers will check visa status etc since the VEVo does not say which state nominated and work restrictions only to particular region like in 487 i guess.
> 
> Thanks
> Vindy


Hi Vindy,

Looks like you had an ICT 190 VISA as well for SA but had to migrate to another territory as not many IT jobs in SA? So did you happen to work in other territory and still retain your 190 VISA and maybe apply for citizenship as well?

BR


----------



## CCMS

Maggie-May24 said:


> I've seen posts elsewhere from migration agents who think it's only a matter of time before DIBP tightens up on this issue, either cancelling visas or refusing citizenship for applicants who fail the character requirements for not meeting their state sponsorship obligation.


No surprises there. Every time people start gaming the system, the rules are tightened and everybody else suffers.


----------



## harsiv

I am applying for 190 Visa under skill set 225112 VETASSESS- Market Research Analyst.
Are there anyone who already applied and immigrated to Australia under this skillset or anyone currently under the process of applying!!!!


----------



## Chris0628

rmohan80 said:


> HI,
> 
> I have 190 visa sponsored by VIC. I fully intend to settle and live in VIC, but for initial few weeks/months, I would be staying with my sister-in-law's family in SA. My wife and kid and myself will be more comfortable from a logistics perspective in terms of the move if we land in SA.
> 
> Will this be an issue as the 190 conditions are to live in VIC right from the day you move to Australia?
> 
> What should I tell VIC state when I land in Australia? Can I just tell them the facts that my landing in SA is just a temporary measure and I'm starting my job hunt in VIC?
> 
> Please help and guide me!


I'm in a similar situation... did u get further information on this ?


----------



## chhabrasaab

Does anyone have clear answer for this ? It's such an old forum and still no concrete answers.


----------

